# Fluffy is mobile!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

"This isn't grass!"









"Are you my Dad?"









Family portrait!









Fluffy meets the cats!

















And makes a new friend!









Hmmm.... Fluffy adventures to come!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was just cleaning behind the bureau in my bedroom today and found some of Rafi's puppies!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow she's a beauty. Have you considered showing her or are you just going to start breeding right away?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of entering him in the local fairs!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is just priceless!!!!

Can't decide what fluffy is? A Frou-frou dog? An Angora Rabbit? A miniature Shepherd? A long-haired Woodchuck??

Totally hilarious!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A really big Guinea pig??????


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I needed the laugh, way too funny. It looks like a rabit hiding in there lol.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

This is so very funny!

Thank you for a great laugh and for sharing the sweetness of your wonderful babies!

Tanya


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

omg thats toooo freaking halirious!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahahahah, I love the last pic. Your tabby's just like chillin, hanging out, getting comfortable with mom's new pet! HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

That's hilarious!

Don't show this to non-shepherd people, they might try to send you to the psyche ward


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

AHAHAHA that is too good!








I get many of those everytime I bring out the brushes, though when outside, they seem to "run away". lol


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

That's awsome!!!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

It's a tribble! You should spray her with some fixative and start sending her around the world!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope you went to bed after that cause you were delerious

hahahahahaha


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

This is better than the gnome on vacation!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, you better be carefull, when good fluffy's go bad and they get that first taste of blood, you'll have to put it down...


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I was looking at your furminator thread and my son (just now 7) came by...he asked me what the puppy was wearing. He was confused a bit, trying to make out a head and such and then collapsed laughing when he realized it was hair.... I hope this has not inspired him to hair sculpting


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Fluffy is making me think of "Flat Stanley". You need to take Fluffy out into the world for pictures. I see an entire series here


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the cats seem to enjoy their new friend

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, I'm not sure which is worse.

BJ posting about Fluffy or me thinking it really WAS a rabbit (with it's ears taped)!! I didn't see the furminator thread until later!

In my defense ...

Fluffy:










REAL Angora Rabbits:


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

See, I am thoroughly impressed. I was looking at furminators the other day, thinking "Hmm, that would be REALLY useful when we get our GSD..." I know now that I will be investing in one. 

My husband loves "Fluffy." As a former GSD owner, he understands.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Fluffy is starting to scare me. And I'm not entirely sure about some of you guys either................

I'm off to vacum my house profusely, including under all the furniture. One Fluffy today sure, but that's how it starts.

In a few months, we could be enslaved by Fluffies. It will be like Planet of the Apes, but with more allergies!

Everyone! Do your part! For the love of all that is good, VACUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

OH GREAT!!! I just noticed that the Fluffinator is just one state away.

I am locking my doors and posting dustmops at every window.

*shudder*


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Flat Stanley had quit the visit to Maine with my Nephew's wildlife job.I agree Fluffy needs his own adventures.How about some agility or SchH?The cats must be thrilled with their new pet,it doesn't bite,bark or eat there food.....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> 
> In a few months, we could be enslaved by Fluffies. It will be like Planet of the Apes, but with more allergies!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

good grief, you've given the tumble weed a name and a collar!


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Lol I thought this was one of those angora rabbits at first and was admiring how sweetly your kitties were getting along with it (my eyes aren't so hot)









We were thinking of adopting another companion cat to keep our younger cat occupied - hey this might be better - no litter box needed either plus it would be easy enough to concoct one with all the shepherd hair around here!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

When you've had a REALLY bad week







it is always best to bring some humor in. (And drag the rest of the family with you!







)
So without further ado! 
Fluffy goes to Ana's 4th grade graduation! (I told you he was mobile!)









They wouldn't let him in for the actual ceremony. Something about kids and allergies............


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Great!
Gotta love your family.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That's just not right!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a gift for you, so Fluffy can be safely mobile


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That is beyond creepy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this thread is my early morning wake up laugh....

it is too cute!

Is Fluffy litter box trained?

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess that is so wrong 
HAHAHAHHAHA

Ok what kind of drugs are you on cause you best be sharing!!!!
LOL


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangOk, I'm not sure which is worse.
> 
> BJ posting about Fluffy or me thinking it really WAS a rabbit (with it's ears taped)!! I didn't see the furminator thread until later!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I am embarrassed to have to admit that I had to read through the posts to figure out what Fluffy was! LOL!


----------

